# Squirrel - Connect schlägt fehl mit NoClassDefFoundError: sun/io/UnknownCharacterException



## smirk_mirkin (17. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich benutze SQuirreL (SQL Client), um auf eine DB2-Datenbank zuzugreifen. Wenn ich auf meinem PC mit Windows 8.1 dann versuche, mich mit dem Alias zu connecten, dann kommt die Meldung:

_Unexpected Error occurred attempting to open an SQL connection._

Im Stack Trace sind dann vor allem die ersten Zeilen interessant. Dort steht unter anderem:

_java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/io/UnknownCharacterException_

An meiner Konfiguration kann es nicht liegen, da auf meinem MacBook dasselbe wunderbar funktioniert. Meine Java-Version ist 1.8.20. Unter ExecuteQuery (anderer SQL-Client) funktioniert das ganze auch nicht, bei ähnlichen Fehlermeldungen. Eine saubere Neuinstallation von Java und SQuirrel hat nichts gebracht.

Hat vllt. jemand eine Idee?

Stack Trace:

_java.util.concurrent.ExecutionException: java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/io/UnknownCharacterException
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.report(FutureTask.java:122)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.get(FutureTask.java:206)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand.awaitConnection(OpenConnectionCommand.java:132)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand.access$100(OpenConnectionCommand.java:45)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand$2.run(OpenConnectionCommand.java:115)
	at java.util.concurrent.Executors$RunnableAdapter.call(Executors.java:511)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(FutureTask.java:266)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1142)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:617)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745)
Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/io/UnknownCharacterException
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand.executeConnect(OpenConnectionCommand.java:175)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand.access$000(OpenConnectionCommand.java:45)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand$1.run(OpenConnectionCommand.java:104)
	... 5 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/io/UnknownCharacterException
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.a.<init>(a.java:238)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.b.a(b.java:1624)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.p.a(p.java:350)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.c.p.<init>(p.java:404)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.b.b.<init>(b.java:256)
	at com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver.connect(DB2Driver.java:163)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.fw.sql.SQLDriverManager.getConnection(SQLDriverManager.java:133)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.client.mainframe.action.OpenConnectionCommand.executeConnect(OpenConnectionCommand.java:167)
	... 7 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: sun.io.UnknownCharacterException
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:372)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:361)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:360)
	at net.sourceforge.squirrel_sql.fw.util.MyURLClassLoader.findClass(MyURLClassLoader.java:209)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
	... 15 more
_


----------

